# 2013 conference



## woodyard (Apr 12, 2005)

Jim Garrison told us at the TBA conference today that the 2013 HAS conference would be July 11-13 in Cookeville ,TN!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

woodyard said:


> Jim Garrison told us at the TBA conference today that the 2013 HAS conference would be July 11-13 in Cookeville ,TN!


I'm in... and planning on heading up each day....it's in my backyard....hope to meet a bunch of you there!!!


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed HAS last year. Got to do some sightseeing in St Louis while there. Planning to go back this year to TN Tech. Hope they have a good turnout.

Johnny


----------

